# vintage locomotives for sale?



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Does anyone have any old American Flyer Locomotives for sale, needs to rebuilt, I am really looking for a #283,290,287etc.


 Thanks,
John


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

amer/flyer said:


> Does anyone have any old American Flyer Locomotives for sale, needs to rebuilt, I am really looking for a #283,290,287etc.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> John


John: You find everything you need in any condition on E-Bay. Larry


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Larry,

I know, bought a couple of items from Ebay hoping someone on the forum had something also. I had read that there is a place on the forum that sells American Flyer items, just looking all over

Have a safe and enjoyable holiday.
John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

If a Forum member is selling something, it will be in the "Member-to-Member" section of sales and trades. Very little Flyer is found there though. I usually get my items on eBay or local train shows. If you are a Facebook user, there is a nice group (I am a member) that posts info and sell/trade Flyer S-Scale items. Let me know if you have an interest and I can invite you to join....same goes for all you other Flyer enthusiasts here. Must like and use Facebook though.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Don,

I found out, false hope I guess. I am a Facebook user and interested in joining.

Thanks,
John


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> ...same goes for all you other Flyer enthusiasts here. Must like and use Facebook though.


There is always a catch, and in this instance two.

BOO!


See how I rhyme? I whipped that together in no time.

I hope you good luck John in finding your train. Who would have thought finding products for the masses would be such a pain.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks,

I will find something out there.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

ame/flyer - I'll see what I need to provide to the person who oversees the FB page and get you on it. I'll be in touch on that.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks,Don
My Email address for FB is [email protected]


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

John,
Are you looking specifically for locomotives that need to be rebuilt, or are you in the market for any classic Flyer engines. (I have a lot of good stuff that runs.)
Mark


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Mark -- Don't hoard the stuff....share with us too. Actually, Im always looking for items that I do not yet have to add to my collection. If you can list a few of the numbers here, perhaps some deals can be made before the moderators shut us down for selling in an unauthorized area....


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Mark,

Nice to hear from you, yes, I am looking for both, locomotives that need to be rebuilt and classic Flyer engines.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Mark -- Don't hoard the stuff....share with us too. Actually, Im always looking for items that I do not yet have to add to my collection. If you can list a few of the numbers here, perhaps some deals can be made before the moderators shut us down for selling in an unauthorized area....


Read the rules.......It ....is.....the.....LAW. 
John, John, Oh great one :worshippy:.....look they are going to break the LAW.

He probably never comes into the S forum.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

See...I told you they would catch us.....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> See...I told you they would catch us.....


He didn't say anything, so I guess he didn't see it. Ed sees all.:smokin:

Hurry, Hurry.


----------



## ipgyst (Jul 22, 2014)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> If a Forum member is selling something, it will be in the "Member-to-Member" section of sales and trades. Very little Flyer is found there though. I usually get my items on eBay or local train shows. If you are a Facebook user, there is a nice group (I am a member) that posts info and sell/trade Flyer S-Scale items. Let me know if you have an interest and I can invite you to join....same goes for all you other Flyer enthusiasts here. Must like and use Facebook though.


Hi Don,

New guy here. I "inherited" two boxes of S-Gauge Flyer stuff, one from mom and one from dad (a good story there). I'd be interested in this FB group also. I'd like to find out more about the items, and if I can avoid ebay at all, that's a winner. I'm an expert on boardgames. Model trains? Yeah, I need lots of help...  Thanks.

Paul M
thefeistyalchemist
at gmail dawt com


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll see what I can do to get you added...I presume that is your email address under your name?


----------

